# New Michelin Pilot Super Sport Tires starting to arrive.



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

FYI, these tires are starting to come into stock in many sizes. We just received our first shipments of 235/45R17, 225/40R18, 255/35R18 and 235/35R19 into our South Bend Indiana warehouse. Most other sizes are now expected by the end of next week!

If you're ordering or pre ordering, please refer to Gary/Bimmerfest as your previous contact towards the end of the order so that I can get the forum credit for the sale.

Tires
http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp

More info on the tire itself : http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2...tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Pilot+Super+Sport


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Great news Gary! Looking forward to getting my tires!


----------



## Busystitcher (Nov 9, 2009)

Gary,
I ordered a set for my 335i xdrive, base sedan, in the only load rating available - 94Y. The stock tires are load rated 91H. Will these work correctly without being too stiff and unforgiving? Thanks.
Busy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, that would be no problem. Keep in mind that changes in load do not always equate to changes in ride.


----------



## Busystitcher (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## spencers (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw, no 225/45r17?

Let me know when/if they arrive in Shreveport.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Due in stock to Shreveport early next week in 225/45R17. If you're trying to pick up there, you can call in the pre order to me directly


----------



## spencers (Jul 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Due in stock to Shreveport early next week in 225/45R17. If you're trying to pick up there, you can call in the pre order to me directly


Thanks Gary! I probably won't be in the market for new tires until next month. I will surely give you a call when I decide order them. I'm debating between the Super Sports and the Dunlop Star Specs. :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I'd imagine that the Dunlop has slightly better dry grip and a bit faster steering response between the two. The Pilot Super Sport will be much quieter and have longer wear while being close in handling and dry grip.


----------



## ssaylor (Jun 5, 2005)

Anyone out there running 19" Super Sports on an E9X yet? 

Michelin is making the front 225/35 19 OEM size but not not the 255/30 19 for the rear. 

Curious to know what others are using on 8" & 9" wide 19" rims?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

ssaylor said:


> Anyone out there running 19" Super Sports on an E9X yet?
> 
> Michelin is making the front 225/35 19 OEM size but not not the 255/30 19 for the rear.
> 
> Curious to know what others are using on 8" & 9" wide 19" rims?


You can use 235/35R19 front and 265/30R19 rear instead with no problem.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Gary, the tires arrived at the dealership yesterday and got mounted today. Hoping the weather holds up this weekend so that i can swap off my snows and give the PSS a spin! Thanks for all your help!

Learned today that the tires are non-directional. Made such a big fuss with the dealer over the phone to make sure to match the tire directions when mounting and apparently the tech triple checked to make sure there weren't any directional markers. I guess that's what I get for trying to get tires mounted from 100 miles away!


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I'd imagine that the Dunlop has slightly better dry grip and a bit faster steering response between the two. The Pilot Super Sport will be much quieter and have longer wear while being close in handling and dry grip.


Got the Pilot Super Sport installed yesterday on the '06 E46 330ci with sports pkg 17's.

Noticed right away how quiet they are. Haven't gone nuts with them yet - just went back and forth from work.
I may be crazy but it felt like I was braking better.

My old tires were the OEM ContiSportContact. They were actually pretty grippy. I liked them but they wore pretty fast. 
I had a previous e46 and had put on a set of Bridgestone Potenza RE 760. Had them on for about 9 months but that car was totaled. 
Didn't care for the RE 760s though. Kinda dull and I felt they were louder than the conti's.


----------



## Busystitcher (Nov 9, 2009)

My Super Sport tires arrived at the local installer from Tire Rack on Wednesday, I had them mounted on the OEM wheels Thursday, and put them on the car (335xi w/o sport suspension) myself today....removing the winter wheels & tires. The winters rode better than the runflats, but, they were still winter tires.

Have only driven the Super Sports about 30 miles so far, but am impressed that they feel "right" for the car, handle well, brake well, and are quiet and ride well. I have been riding with a donut in the trunk since last fall when I put on the non-runflat winter tires, and purchased these even though the OEM Contis runflats had most of their tread still. I am glad I did. Sold the runflats on craigslist cheap. 

For anyone still in doubt, ditch those runflats and get real tires.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Finally got them on. The Super Sports are a delight compared to my worn S-03s. They grip nicely, with faster steering response than my prior tires. No tramlining issues like I had with the S-03s. Agreed they are very quiet, but until they've worn in a bit, it'll be hard to tell how quiet they actually are. They handled NYC potholes superbly. Put about 120 miles on them so far in mixed local and highway traffic and think they will be even better after they've been scrubbed in a bit more. 

Very happy so far though!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Just ordered and placed your name in the comments section for my 2011 335is cabrio. Can't wait to those run flats off!

Any suggestions for the 2011 X3 M 20 inch rims?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Found it, thanks!

What size are the 20" wheels on the X3? 20X8.5?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Gary,

I was traveling out of the country the past two weeks.

Here are the X3 20 inch tire specs:
245/40 20 Y, Front 375/35 20 Y, Rear

BMW Canada lists the P Zeros:
20" Alloy Wheels Pirellli P Zero* Run-flat 245/40 20 Y, Front 375/35 20 Y, Rear

But, I'm looking for non-run flats to order in July (my PCD is 6/23)

PS Love the Super Sports on my 335is and can already tell the difference from the OEM RFT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Unfortunately Michelin does not make that front 245/40R20 tire size and we list no alternate front size, sorry. The best currently available in those sizes would include the Continental Extreme Contact DW and Bridgestone Potenza S04 Pole Position.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately Michelin does not make that front 245/40R20 tire size and we list no alternate front size, sorry. The best currently available in those sizes would include the Continental Extreme Contact DW and Bridgestone Potenza S04 Pole Position.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


Are the Michelin PSS an all season tire?

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp

Negative. The Pilot Super Sport tires are summer-only.


----------

